# 457 visa and spouse



## Dorry (Jun 21, 2011)

Hy husband is applying for a 457 Visa. Does that mean me and my daughter will be added on the same visa and will be able to go with him to Australia at the same time or do we have to get other visa's and wait here in South Africa to join him and be part of the backlog. 

Please help


----------

